# Wie Hibernate im Tomcat installieren?



## Tobias (19. Feb 2009)

Hi,

sollte Hibernate besser im lib-Verzeichnis des Tomcats liegen oder lieber im WEB-INF/lib der Anwendung? Und wo finde ich heraus, welche Dritthersteller-JARs ich zusätzlich zu den hibernate-JARs im Classpath haben muß? In der Doku stand was von einer README im lib-Verzeichnis der Hibernate-Distribution, die finde ich bei mir aber nicht?

Und muß noch irgendwas beachtet werden, wenn ich Hibernate als JPA-Provider unter Tomcat nutzen will? Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine gute Seite, auf der das mal beschrieben ist?


----------



## byte (20. Feb 2009)

Liegts im WEB-INF/lib Verzeichnis, dann ists nur für die eine Webapp verfügbar. Deployst Du hingegen mehrere Webapps mit Hibernate, dann mach es lieber ins Tomcat Lib Verzeichnis.

Wegen der Jars: Entweder manuell durch ausprobieren (also durch die NoClassDefFoundExc. arbeiten, nützlich dafür: http://www.findjar.com/ ) oder Maven2 benutzen.


----------



## GilbertGrape (20. Feb 2009)

byto hat gesagt.:


> Wegen der Jars: Entweder manuell durch ausprobieren (also durch die NoClassDefFoundExc. arbeiten, nützlich dafür: http://www.findjar.com/ ) oder Maven2 benutzen.



Das is ja ne coole Seite. Für sowas hab ich schon manchmal einige Zeit googlen müssen.


----------

